# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Clip zur DVD-Veröffentlichung



## Phean (13. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Clip zur DVD-Veröffentlichung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Clip zur DVD-Veröffentlichung


----------



## ackaan (13. April 2016)

sorry pc games aber ich finde es so dreißt das ihr für einen ca. 50 sekunden clip noch 30 sekunden werbung reinhaut. bin sowas von enttäuscht -.-


----------



## LOX-TT (13. April 2016)

vielleicht mach ich zum Monatsende mal wieder einen Star Wars Marathon mit allen 7 Episoden


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2016)

Vergess nicht das Wookie Life Day Special ^^


----------

